# What is the Correct thinset for Steam Shower?



## Ed1234 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi, new member, I do pleanty of DIY projects. Presently putting in a steam shower using a Mr. Steam MS150, a Moen Spa 245CB system, with a custom made shower pan. 

I am looking for the correct mastic or thinset to put up the tiles and finish the seams of the backerboard. I've read not to use "organic base" thinset. 

I have the plumbing done, vapor barrier installed, backerboard hung. I am ready to tape joints and seams. 

What is the product name and type I want for my steam shower walls?

Thanks, Ed.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Shower Construction Info (a collection of posts) - Ceramic Tile Advice Forums - John Bridge Ceramic Tile

This should help. A water proof membrane is a must with steam showers.

A good latex modified thinset should work, choice depends a lot on the size of the tiles,some have more 'grab' than others when using larger tiles.

If you have a real tile supplier near by go there and ask.--MIKE--


----------

